# 02' driver door rattles



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

I know I've seen this question on this or some other forum. I did try the search with no luck so here goes. does anyone have a fix for the driver door rattle that occurs when the window is all the way open and down inside the door panel? I thought I'd seen a fix with some foam placed in strategic areas or something similar to that. Anyone???

LJ:newbie:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I had the same car, and never had any problems with a rattle in the door. There is probably something that has come loose inside the door panel causing the noise. Remove the door panel and look for anything that is loose or moves freely. Be careful of the wires and so forth for the power windows and locks...


----------



## davelook (May 27, 2006)

*Window rattle*

The problem on mine was the screws which hold the window cable reel mechanism together had come loose, and allowed the metal piece to bounce around inside the door. Just today, they came so loose the window just stopped rolling up & down, with just a motor sound. I fixed the reel mechanism, but the window still rattles a little if you shut the door while the window is all the way down, although there is no longer a metallic against glass sound.
To fix it the reel mechanism, you have to remove the 3 screws holding the plastic panel onto the door (one of which is revealed only after you lift out the subpanel holding the lock & window buttons), pull loose the 9 plastic clip things, disconnect the door light, then remove ALL the brass colored screws to access the inside of the black metal panel (window is attached by 4 of the brass screws).

Then you have to reach down inside and tighten the 2 screws which hold the reel mechanism to the black metal panel. If there aren't 2 screws, one is sitting down inside the door frame.

Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah my glass rattles really bad wit' bass or when I shut it if I have it rolled down to where the plastic meets the leather trim on the door, only on the driver door though


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jnhalstead said:


> yeah my glass rattles really bad wit' bass or when I shut it if I have it rolled down to where the plastic meets the leather trim on the door, only on the driver door though


do you have aftermarket speakers ? if so ur glass is hitting the magnet of the speaker.. had that problem before..


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

stock bose speakers....which has me suprised...I haven't taken the door panel off 2 look yet. waiting for the wife to notice it...so I have a reason to take the panel off and look wit'out bein' yelled at for fuckin' wit' shiet....lol


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lol.. being married sucks butt i wish i could stay 18 for a few more years lol


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> lol.. being married sucks butt i wish i could stay 18 for a few more years lol


Quoted for truth...

Just come up with a good excuse for doing it. I wanted exhaust, told my wife I backed into a parking curb, and the aftermarket was the same price as OEM. When I wanted headers, I told her that I cracked the headers on the car when I messed up the exhaust and just then found out. I tried to tell her tires and wheels came as a set, but she called me on that one...


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah dats how I played wit' our stratus, by tellin' her aftermarket was cheaper price than oem...she is lettin' me put rims on our altima though and a touch screen head unit wit' tvs for the kids....

yesterday one of my rear deck bose speakers blew....well it's in a current stage of almost blown and only sounds bad on certain types of bass


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jnhalstead said:


> yeah dats how I played wit' our stratus, by tellin' her aftermarket was cheaper price than oem...she is lettin' me put rims on our altima though and a touch screen head unit wit' tvs for the kids....
> 
> yesterday one of my rear deck bose speakers blew....well it's in a current stage of almost blown and only sounds bad on certain types of bass


get in the trunk and stick a knife in it .. lol


----------



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

*Door Rattle Fix*

When you take off the door panel there is a slot where the window goes down. It is to the far left and have to use a flashlight to see it but you will notice it with the window down. In my car 02 altima the padding was worn away for some reason. So I went to Lowe's and bought foam with one sticky side (found in the weather sealing aisle) and I actually used a metal ruler the stick one piece of foam on each side of the window and now it barely rattles.


----------

